# 84 Days To Musclemania - 12 Weeks!!!



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

AGAIN, here I AM!!!  No I am not Sam I am.  And I will not go, don't you know.  Until I tell you what I think you need to know.  Hahahahahahahaha.  Hell I haven't  had a drink since about 4:30pm.  That's just WRONG I TELL YOU!!!  I'm just very very very very very very very very tired.    I will go to bed soon.  Just updating you on my next little adventure with my body>  LMFAO sounds kinda kinky eh?  WELL IT"S NOT>  THIS IS SERIOUS> I WANT TO WIN THE MUSCLEMANIA LIGHTEWEIGHT DIVISION    And if I don't get some f****'n sleep soon I will have gone completely mental.  OK< well more mental.     Goodnight kids!


----------



## Lightman009 (Apr 28, 2002)

Dude its 4:00 am and I am not even ready for bed. Drink more caffeine and beer!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2002)

OMG!!! Girl...do you not rest? I can't believe you've started another journal already  You're nuts, lol!!!

Did you have fun yesterday.....CLP brought home a motherload of goodies....a freaken shopping bag full of cut-up protein bar samples...hilarious! 

What did you eat on the way home?  ...I had a wendy's burger...OMG, I haven't had fast food in forever, and an ice cream thingy from there...I also got a baked potato, but I couldn't eat it....I felt like a kid eating my ice cream though 

I hope those pics turn out of us and Eva! She's pretty fun eh? This was an awesome show cause I finally had time to hang out and get to know some of the other girls that I've competed w/ before, it was great!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2002)

Oh...and I just wanted to say...you looked awesome this show.....not binging & drinking right before a show works for you  ....keep that up CLP, and you'll kick ass at MM!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks w8    I'm definitely going to be much more disciplined this time around with my binging at least.  I find if I don't try to cut back on drinking I don't stress and binge on junk food or just overeat in general.  Beer does my body good.  If I can have my beer I can stay on track. 

Sleep:  4 1/2hr.  What's new?  Not to worry I'm going back to bed after this.  I'm still super full from eating not to many hours ago.  I decided I should start off with breakfast at the usual time though.

8:30am
2ezone energy bars
1very large orange
5cp water
I feel so full again I feel yucky!

11:00am
Today is turning out to be a protein bar day LOL
2ezone energy bars - or equivalent

12:00pm
1bar

1:00pm
1ezone bar
1Labrada bar - Texas Pecan Pie to be exact LOL

How many calories, carbs and fat have I ingested now?  We'll find out at the end of the day when Fitday tallies it all up.

Oh and I'm drinking my beers now.  Got a 6pack of the tall 473ml cans o'blue light and one HUGE 950ml of Blue.   

And I've been drinking a tonne of water!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

When I wake up again I'm gonna head into Walmart and get my pics developed  

I'm also going to start keeping track of my food at Fitday.  It's just very tough sometimes cuz I eat such a variety when I'm training for lean mass.  And it's hard to customize my foods sometimes too cuz I often cook mass quanitites of such things as muffins and it's hard to break down.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

Got the pics back!!!  I really like  most of them.  Except my face looks weird in some.  Like my nose looks huge and my face is pale.  Oh well.  Considering I had a makeshift studio again with the eldest daughter doing the shoot LOL, they're pretty good  

I'm gonna post up a mini pic gallery in the pic gallery area 

My training partner has already called and we've booked our next week.    Yeah!!!  I told him I'm leaving all the training in his hands so I can concentrate on the nutrition end of things.  I'm soooooo excited about this.  I want to go in the Musclemania at a super solid, super ripped 115lb.  I'd rather stay a little smaller for the summer too.  Got some hotties to work on!   

Picked up a beautiful prime rib at the store today, to compliment the T-Bone I picked up at the 24hr. IGA last night LOL.  I"M HAVING ME SOME KICK ASS STEAK TONIGHT!!!.  They're already marinating in olive oil, Kraft garlic BBQ sauce, onions and Montreal Steak Spice.  YUMMI!  Got my cottage cheese and some more butter today.  Gonna clarify my butter at least so it's not too unhealthy.  

Chores to finish:
Put my duvet cover on
Make cream o veggie soup - will post recipe
Make my salad and the dressing
Post on this forum LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Got the pics back!!!  I really like  most of them.  Except my face looks weird in some.  Like my nose looks huge and my face is pale.  Oh well.  Considering I had a makeshift studio again with the eldest daughter doing the shoot LOL, they're pretty good
> 
> I'm gonna post up a mini pic gallery in the pic gallery area



 ....can't w8!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm still scannin LOL.  I've got the sports wear ones developed with you and Eva, but I haven't finished off the other roll with the evening wear.  I really want to see those.  I guess I should maybe take some good pics of my wittle ones when they're dressed up a bit.

I've decided I"m also going to keep track of my alcohol/calorie intake.  Right now for the day I'm almost at 1900cals and it's only 3:30pm. Hehe.  That's OK.  I scored myself a Tshirt from just about every supplement booth so as I can hide my big ol self whilst I work this overeating off over the next few days.  I look at the  bright side, at least I'll have lots of fuel for whatever training tactics my training parter (Wil whom we shall refer to as Wil from now on instead of 'the training partner) throws my way.

BTW, Wil was at the show but he missed me on stage.  They saw me around 2:00pm out in the crowd with Eva, and thought I was busy so they didn't come over and chat.  Duh>  Big poophead that he is.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 28, 2002)

You looked great on stage, i hope to see you in July for the Muscle Mania!!

until then, train hard, and diet even harder!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

Thankyou RD 

Well I ate so much I couldn't keep track today.  Let's just assume I ingested over 5,000cals including my beer LMAO>  Oh I'm baaaaadddd.......

I will list the foods I ate, just not quantities or times:

About 6 more energy bars - give or take since I was munching on all the cut up samples.
baked potato
1%cottage cheese
green onions
clarified butter
carrots
sea salt
BBQ sauce
Montreal Steak Spice
onions
garlic
tomatoes
artichoke
T-bone steak
prime rib
celery 
banana
beer
water
homemade hamburger patty- lean ground beef, onions, garlic, sweet n' sour BBQ sauce, Montreal Chicken and Rib Spice
grapes
pop ugh but it tasted good
I think that's it.  Oh gosh my stomach looks like I'm 5months preggo right now.  I'm trying with all my might to suck in and it hurts.  I don't know how I'm going to sleep right now 

I still haven't gotten into my binge stash though.  With the amount of good food I'm eating I could care less!

OK well this is Day 1 towards Musclemania.  So we'll just consider my fueling up day to get ready for the long haul shall we???  Tomorrow I will be good I promise!

It's almost 10:00pm.  If I can fall alseep in the next 1/2hr. I'll get about 7hr. sleep tonight.  Not too bad.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 28, 2002)

Gonna see Super Hottie #1 tomorrow.  And probably Super Hottie #2 (whom I'm head over heels for and have been for quite some time - long story   I just avoid that one ).  Anyways, I hope SH#1 is doing well.  I've been kind of worrying about him.  I worried about him on the way home last night too.  Hoping he wasn't driving too fast or being silly about anything.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 29, 2002)

OK, I'm at work and 2 clients have canceled today already so I'm gonna post my day so far.

Sleep:  6 1/2hr -7 somewhere thereabouts
Feeling very bloated today from all that food.   But it was good healthy nutritious food.

8:00am
2Interactive energy bars 
water but didn't count how much
forgot to take my vitamins, flax etc.

11:30am
2ezone bars    hehe

1:30pm
10grapes

4:00pm
1ezone bar

6:00pm
20grapes

7:00pm
1banana

8:30pm
5oz T-bone w/olive oil, BBQ sauce, sea salt and Montreal  Spice
4oz prime rib
1cp baked potato
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
2 1/2tbsp. clarified butter
1tbsp.green onions
1/4cp. steamed carrots
5grapes
4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1vitE, 1vitC, 1CoQ10, 1/2tsp.creatine

Total cals: 2,145
Fats: 109gm 978cals 47%
Carbs:  168gm 640cals 31%
Protein:  118gm 473cals 23%

Cals are now at 2268    I think I'm done for the day.  I feel HUGE

K just had 2more cps of grapes. Oh and I forgot about the 1/2cp taste testing of homemade cream 0'veggie soup I made.  It's probably only about 35cals in total. No fat.  Gotta figure out the stats on fitday but there is so much stuff in this soup:
carrots
yams
potatoes
celery
onions
garlic
brocoli
cauliflower
rutabaga
sea salt
water
parsley
oregano
tarragon
basil
rosemary
Montreal Chicken and Rib Spice

I will definitely be adjusting my diet accordingly.  I thought for sure I'd ingested way more calories and I even erred on the side of bad when logging it in Fitday just so I wouldn't cheat myself at all.

Haven't kept track of water today.  I'll start tomorrow.  I'm still feeling quite puffy and retentive right now.

I have to finish off the rest of my bars cuz they're like chocolate bars to me. If they're around I'll keep eating them.  So my goal today is to finish off the rest of them.  They're almost all gone anyways LMAO.  FYI I posted this earlier, the bars are now all gone    The kids helped


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 29, 2002)

11:00-11:30am
30min. moderate to high intensity jog on the treadmill

12:00-1:30pm
Chest

Bench Press
10reps x 4sets x 115lb

Incline DB Flye
15reps x 1set x 25lb
15reps x 1set x 30lb
15reps x 2sets x 35lb

Flat DB Chest  Flye
15reps x 1set x 35lb
12reps x 1set x 40lb
10reps x 2sets x 40lb

Incline Bench Press
15reps x 1set x 65lb
15reps x 1set x 70lb
12reps x 1set x 75lb
12reps x 1set x 80lb

Can't way to build my way back up super heavy again


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 29, 2002)

hey - wanted to drop in and tell you how great you looked.  your daughter did a great job taking pics!

wow - if you can't wait to go back to lifting heavy those weights must not be heavy for you.  i'm feeling really weak seeing that!

i'm 5'9" and have JUST made it up to 35 lb dumbells for presses and you're using them for flyes!  wow.  i'm impressed!

congrats on everything.  are you taking a break from the dieting before you fully start muscle mania prep?


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey NG.  I'm definitely upping my cals and not eating as super strict.  I want to gain some more lean mass over the next 6 weeks so I'll be eating more carbs (fruits, veggies mostly).  I'm not a huge pasta or bread eater, but make sure I get my grains in the form of oatmeal, cream o'wheat, kamut and spelt kernels, spelt cereal (just like cream o'wheat), white, wild, brown and red rice, red river cereal, my homemade muffins.  I bake using a lot of different varieties of flours and whole grains.  OK well I do eat muffins and breads but only what I make at home.  I also use a lot of almonds and sunflower seeds in my baking.  And I'm even gonna let myself indulge in more natural peanut butter.  Just have to use self control to only have 1-2tbsp and not 1cp.  

I'm also going back to my cottage cheese and yogourt!  Yummi.  And just took my fist 1/2tsp. of creatine tonight.  Took at least 2 1/2months off of it I think.  Hmmm what else.  I'll be eating more pork chops, beef and ham again too.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmmm.  I ingested 2145cals so far.  According to my activities chart, lifestyle and bmr combined I've burned 3150 today.  The only reason my stomach is still distended out then must be all damn bloating >  let's be  honest it's f*****g GAS!!!  Eating all those bars I think did it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Oh gosh my stomach looks like I'm 5months preggo right now.  I'm trying with all my might to suck in and it hurts.




....I don't know what this feels like....at all....really, I don't!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 29, 2002)

Hehe w8

It's 1:00am and I can't stay away from the fruit. I just had 1cp of grapes again and a banana.  It's good for my body right?

I'm only getting 4 1/2hr sleep tonight cuz I've been busy all night.    NOT FAIR


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 30, 2002)

Sleep: 7hr   I'm getting a cold and was too tired to get out of bed so I called in and cancelled my 7:00am appt.  I'm glad I did I feel much better.  Gotta be quick and get to work at 10:00am for most of the day.  I'm not officially outta there til about 9:00pm tonight.

9:30am
4cooked egg whites
1/4cp - 75gm 1%cottage cheese
1CLPstrawberry-banana muffin
1tbsp.yogourt
1/2tsp.creatine, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
4cpwater

12:00pm
1Lean Body Dble.Choc.Chunk Protein Bar
4cp water

2:30pm
6in. Roasted chicken sub from Subway - whole grain bread, roasted chicken, lettuce, tomato, cucumber, onion, green pepper, salt, pepper, swiss cheese, asiago caeser dressing
6cpwater

5:30pm
About 20 peanuts maybe roasted in shell
4cpwater

10:00pm
3 1/2hardboiled eggs, 1yolk
20grapes
1/2cp cantaloupe
100gm 1%cottage cheese
2tbsp.natural PB
2cp water
2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1tsp.flax oil, 1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10

Totals cals:  1623
Fats:  70gm  634cals  38%
Protein:  116gm  465cals  28%
CHO:  160gm  553cals  33%

According to the cals burned chart 2993???  I think it's off on my lifestyle piece of the pie.  I'm not sure where they're coming up with that # on top of my bmr and activity.  I never sit still though except whilst on the puter!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 30, 2002)

Back and Abs

1Arm DB Row
10reps x 1set x 35lb
6reps x 2sets x 45lb
10reps x 1set x 45lb
8reps x 1set x 45lb

Reverse Close Grip Lat Pull
15reps x 1set x 80lb
12reps x 1set x 90lb
10reps x 2sets x 100lb

1Arm Cable Mower Row - LOL
15reps x 1set x 45lb
15reps x 1set x 55lb
12reps x 1set 65lb
10reps x 1set x 70lb

Bent Over Rear Delt Flye
10reps x 2sets x 20lb
15reps x 1set x 20lb
15reps x 1set x 25lb

40min. moderate jog on treadmill

1set of 90reps crunchies on the stability ball.  Full ROM.  OWIE!

1set x 75reps rolling the stability ball


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

CLP....I never use fitday to keep track of cals burned/activities....I don't think it uses the right numbers for that....I just use it for logging my intake.


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

What's a good program to use?    I kinda thought I'd had way more cals than that yesterday.  Then again I wasn't really eating any crap.  A cyclist I train has awesome software for it though.  I should probably get it off him tomorrow and download it.  It's excellent.  He showed it to me on his palm pad.  This guy is extremely particular with his diet, even way more than me.   I have never seen such massive, super shredded legs in my life!!!  No BB I've ever seen even comes close.  And this guy stays that way year round!  You can see each quad muscle, each hamstring muscle, and even little muscles in the calves all perfectly seperated.  And his legs are huge too.  YUMMI.


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

Sleep:  6hr.  Not to bad, better than 5!

3cpwater

8:00am
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
1can drained tuna
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
1/4cp Astro Tropical Fruit Yogourt
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1 cal/mag
5cp water

9:30am
1small pear
2cp water

11:30am
1banana
2cp water

2:30pm
1Lean Body Dble.Choc.Chunk protein bar

5:00pm
12oz  prime rib sauteed in 1tbsp.clarified butter, 1cp.mushrooms, 5cloves garlic, 1/4tsp.sea salt, 1/2tsp.Montreal Steak Spice
1cp home made veggie soup - it was the last remnants on the bottom and mostly water.  After checking out veggie cals and stuff it probably only amount to 20cals or even less.
Dessert:  Mwah ha ha ha ha........OK it was healthy really
12sliced strawberries w/1med.sliced banana in a bowl w/1/2cp.Skim milk and 1 1/2tsp.raw cane sugar
1vitE, 1vitC, 1CoQ10
4cp.water
I am so full right now.  I miss my waistline!  I haven't seen it since about Sunday morning LMAO.  I'm eatin good though you have to give me credit.  I know I know I could clean it up and eat less still.  Hehehehehehe.  Soon.........

Alright no more food for me tonight...except the bag of roasted peanuts in the shell that I AM FINISHING OFF TONIGHT!!!

7:30pm
5oz roast pork - I am such a carnivore - I just made it so I had to taste test
1tbsp.veggie soup - I was feeding huggie bear and had to keep licking the bottom of the spoon so it didn't all drip 
2 bananas - they were gonna go bad so I salvaged what I could
Working on the peanuts now.  Might as well finish em off now or I'll just keep getting tempted.  I'll probably have consumed 
1 - 1 1/2cp max after all the shells and the yucky ones I've spit out
I am justifying everything I put in my mouth...
Water, lots just haven't kept track


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Well fitday is good and easy, but I also have a a food count book that I check it against because I think it's more accurate and I always check what they've got against whatever is written on the package or whatever...if it differs significantly, I make sure to add it as a custom food and go by that.


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

6:00am - 30min cardio on empty stomach

Legs and Calves

Safety Squat
5reps x 5sets x 260lb

Smith Machine Stationary Lunges
1set x 6reps x 165lb
4sets x 5reps x 185lb

Life Fitness Leg Extension
15reps x 1set x 120lb
12reps x 1set x 135lb
10reps x 2et x 150lb

Life Fitness Seated Hamstring Curl
10reps x 4sets x 135lb

Seated Calf Raise
10reps x 4sets x 100lb

Had to cut the workout short to train clients.  Will finish the rest of my calf workout and maybe a bit more legs tonight when I train  co worker.


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

K kids I'm over 2,500cals for the day

Roughly 43% from fat
25% carbs
32% protein

I am on a roll with the weight gain *sheesh*

"Somebody stop me!!!"

Well I'm not done yet.  I do have a serious craving for some more fruit and I'm going to satisfy it.  I've still got over 11 weeks right guyz?  It's much needed nutrients for my body to repair, maintain and grow!!!  And I'm growing LOL.


----------



## CLPgold (May 2, 2002)

Sleep:  8hr  YAHOOOOOO!!!

4cp water

7:30am
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
4oz roast pork
1tbsp.Astro Tropical Medly yogourt
1 1/2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
5cp water

9:30am
1 1/2oz pear
2mini CLPmuffins
2cp water

12:30pm
3 1/2hardboiled egg whites, 1/2yolk
2CLPmini muffins
1orange
1/4cp.Yoplait pear yogourt
4cp water

1:30pm
2CLPmini muffins
4oz roast pork
3cp water

4:00pm
1Lean Body Protein Bar
4cp water

9:30pm
4cp water
1Methoxy Peanut and Chococlate Protein Bar


----------



## CLPgold (May 2, 2002)

Shoulders, Abs and finished Calves from yesterday

DB Shoulder Press - Palms Facing In
12reps x 4sets x 35lb  yeah!  I was pushing it today

Lateral Shoulder Raise
12reps x 1set x 7.5lb
10reps x 1set x 10lb
8reps x 1set x 12.5lb
6reps x 1set x 10lb  dropset to 12reps x 1set x 7.5lb

DB Front Shoulder Raise - Both Arms Same Time
10reps x 1set x 10lb
12reps x 3sets x 10lb

Incline Side Shoulder Raise - Lying on your side on the incline bench, DB at your side, raise it all the way up above your head and back down to the side again
15reps x 1set x 5lb
12reps x 3sets x 7.5lb

Smith Machine Calf Raise
20reps x 4sets x 105lb

Life Fitness Standing Calf Machine - Drop setting the whole way
15reps x 1set x 135lb
10reps x 1set x 115lb
10reps x 1set x 95lb
10reps x 1set x 75lb
10reps x 1set x 55lb
10reps x 1set x 35lb
15reps x 1set x 15lb
And that was all they needed AAGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

100reps x 1set x Full RM on stability ball - my abs actually started spasming and cramping LMAO it hurt so bad, STUPID WIL!!!

50reps x 1set x prone core rolls on the ball - knees on the mat, arms from the elbow to wrist resting on the ball, roll yourself forward while maintaining abs contracted and back straight, roll back to original position

I was going to go back to do some cardio and stretch, but I'm going to take it easy again tonight and get a good sleep.    Going to check out the other gym tomorrow.  Yeah baby!!!  Let's see what eye candy is in there for CLP!


----------



## CLPgold (May 3, 2002)

Sleep:  7hr    Yeah!

6cp water throughout the night.

9:00am
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
4oz roast pork
1CLPStrawberry/Banana muffin
1tbsp.Astro French Vanilla yogourt
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1 cal/mag
5cp water

11:30am
2Lean Body Bars  - OK it's Friday and I think I'm gonna do the bar binge thing again  

1:30pm
1Lean Body Bar

3:30pm
1Kashi Cereal Bar  - I had to try!

4:00pm
2Lean Body Bars
1Methoxy Bar  - I wish they didn't taste so good.  At least I know I got lots of protein in today  LOL

7:30pm
1Lean Body Bar
8multi grain wheat thins - these things are tasty.  Only like 120cals/14crackers, 3gmprotein, 4.3gm fat, 31carbs, something like that, and they're quite yummi.  The list of ingredients is fairly clean.

Now I'm going to drink and clean my house.  I'm staying in this weekend.  I just feel like spending time with me and the kids.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

wow, you have been geting plenty of sleep.  Whatcha resting up for? j/k

looks like yoru working really hard, good luck in your next comp.


----------



## CLPgold (May 3, 2002)

LOL thankx dv.  Well I'm resting up so I can...GROW!!! LMAO.  I want to get bigger, and have more intense workouts ( all kinds of workouts hehe)

I'm doing the Musclemania on July 20th in Toronto.  I've never gone into a comp yet thinking I was going to win.  I just wanted to be there, gain experience and meet people.  This one is mine!!!  I am going to be so ready.  I'm so pumped and focused right now.  I just need to get back on track with the diet, which will happen tomorrow since it's 11 weeks out then.  I am mentally prepared.  My workouts are getting pretty intense again.  I've been doing some serious assessing and critiqueing of my physique and making some training changes and adding in exercises for lagging parts.


----------



## CLPgold (May 3, 2002)

Glutes - I trained glutes today instead of bi's and tri's cuz Wil was sick and wanted to do it tomorrow.  I was going to make Saturday my glute day since we won't be training on that day regularly.  Wil isn't into glute training.  He's a guy, go figure.  He's got nice glutes anyways.  

We're hitting the GoodLife Gold's tomorrow instead too.  YUMMI>

Saw SH#1 today again.  I haven't even spoken to him all week.  I just avoid him.  What do I say?  OMG were you ever a f****** loser at the comp?  WELL???  I'm just so uninterested in him now...

Saw SH#2 (the absolutely gorgeous body builder that I hooked up with a couple months ago but then it just kinda stopped after a week   )  I am still head over heels for him.  He kept walking by me today (more than usual, like right by me and it's a huge gym), but I just completley ignored him too.  If he wants me again he's gonna have to be a little more aggressive, I don't want to make any assumptions and mess it up.  I'm worried though cuz I know I could get way too attached to that boy.  I already kinda am and I hardly know him.     I'm just a mess over the whole situation.  So it's time for a new infatuation.  

Anyways, back to my glutes LMAO

Hyperextensions
12reps x 2sets x 25lb plate in arms
12reps x 2sets x no weight

Life Fitness Glute Machine
20reps x 1set x 50lb
15reps x 3sets x 50lb

Life Fitness Abductor
15reps x 4sets x 100lb

30min. jog - high intensity on the treadmill

20min.stretch.  I needed a good long stretch so badly.  It felt good.


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

Hey CLP! I'm glad to see you're so pumped about your comp! I really think you could win it! You looked so amazing in the pics from last comp! Trained my glutes + legs yesterday too.. Am so freaking' sore right now.. and it will only get worse during today.. That's what we all love about fitness, isn't it!? Have a great weekend!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 3, 2002)

Thanks NG.  I would love to feel sore!  I get 'tight' and fatigued, but never that same 'don't touch me or I'll have to gouge your eyes out with my fingernails' feeling anymore.  On extremely rare occasions I get that sore.  I need to cross train more.  Hehe especially since I kinda have a new infatuation and he's a kickboxer.  He's got his own studio.  I've met him a few times before and taken a couple of his classes.  Hmmm, ulterior motives that will still get me in shape, let me eyeball super hotties, and have fun!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

I stopped getting sore some time ago too.. Then I changed my routine completely.. I used to do heavy, low rep, but different exercises every time.. Now I do high rep, low weight or supersets.. Yesterday I did 3 sets of 50 on the leg press with 100 pounds.. Lunges 50 reps per leg for 3 sets and stuff like that.. that did it for me..


----------



## CLPgold (May 4, 2002)

I have a guy mentality when it comes to things.  Especially weight training.  I get psychologically scarred when I have to drop my weights.  I love to push it heavy w/low reps.  I've just started investigating Weight Lifting (Clean and Jerk, and Snatch) and Powerlifting (Bench Press, Squats and Deadlifts).  I've been educating myself on the technique and benefits.  It's something I think I will start incorporating into my workouts over time to increase strength and hopefully size.  I am going to start some serious cycling and jogging outdoors too.  A client of mine is a cyclist ( with the most cut, killer legs) and manufactures his own line of bikes, and he is going to custom make me my own to fit my size perfectly.  He is awesome!  I need to expand    Plus I'll meet more people hehe.  I love meeting people, especially hot guyz.


----------



## CLPgold (May 4, 2002)

Sleep:  4hr.  I was up drinking til 5:00am and had to be up to meet Wil to train.  I feel really good today though.  

6cp water, didnt' want to dehydrate during my sleep.  I am a responsible drunk

10:00am
1/4cp 1%cottage cheese
2oz prime rib w/sweet and sour BBQ sauce, sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
1/2large orange
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron
5cp water

11:00am
1Lean Body Mint Protein Bar - I was still famished and Wil had an extra bar on him.  I can't stay away!
4cp water

4:00pm 
1Methoxy Protein Bar - These are good
1Nitrotech Bar
Just finished my first beer, cracking the 2nd one now!!!
4cp water

8:30pm  - not including the several beers I've downed.  The 6 pack is long gone, and so is one 950ml can.  Went to the Beer Store and stocked up on more just to be careful!
1salad: 1cp:greens (romaine, red leaf, green leaf lettuce), 1cp.bean sprouts ( do they even contain calories LOL), 1/4cp tomatoes
1 1/2hardboiled egg whites, 3/4yolk - I was sharing with the pets
2tbsp.homemade dressing
2 1/2tbsp.natural peanut butter - I tried to stay away
3orange wedges,  yummi fruit
2.5oz roast pork
3cp water

So far I think my diet has been pretty good today.

Working on more beers.  Agghhh!  I'm just gonna drink my a$$ off tomorrow.  Only breakfast, and then beer!

11:30pm
12oz prime rib - it's sooooo good.  I should have bought bigger steaks!


----------



## CLPgold (May 4, 2002)

Went to the Gold's today for a workout since I need a new infatuation.  Saw a hottie, but didn't have that chemistry feeling.

Had an awesome workout nonetheless.  I love going hard and heavy.  Can't wait to up my bench press.  145lb is my new goal.  I think I'll try it on Monday.  Yeah  baby!

Bi's Tri's and Abs
Seated Side Bicep Curls - Done Slow 4ct up and down
15reps x 1set x 20lb
8reps x 1set x 25lb
5reps x 3set x 30lb

Tricep Bench Press - 4ct up and down
15reps x 1set x 65lb
8reps x 1sets x 85lb
6reps x 2set x 85lb
5reps x 1set x 85lb

EZ Bar Bicep Curl - 21's
21reps x 4sets x 40lb  These killed I loved it

 

Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdown
15reps x 1set x 30lb
12reps x 3sets x 30lb

Seated BB Preacher Curl
15reps x 1set x 40lb
12reps x 2sets x 50lb
15reps x 1set x 50lb

Tricep Pressdown w/Rope
12reps x 3sets x 80lb
15reps x 1set x 80lb

I had a great workout.  I really pushed the weights.  Just loved it.

Went back to the home gym after to do cardio and abs.
30min. moderate to high intensity on Stepmill

Hanging Leg Raises
20reps x 4sets 

Reverse Crunchies w/upper body
15reps x 4sets

Hip Lifts
15reps x 3sets

Obliques
75reps x 1set each side  I don't like to train my obliques too much.


----------



## lina (May 4, 2002)

Hehe, I heard that most cyclists are gay...just hearsay I guess. But then if you think about it, they spend an awful lot of time on that seat and that can cause damage to that area, plus the tight pants, LOL!

CLP hi!


----------



## CLPgold (May 4, 2002)

LMAO.  Thankfully 'my' cyclist is 'straight' all the way.  He is 35, divorced and rich!!!  He is also very handsome, 6'4" super tall, and super shredded with unbelievably developed legs @ 192lb.  He is awesome.  I sure wish he would hurry up and ask me out on a date!  I like the guy.  He rocks!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hehe, I heard that most cyclists are gay...just hearsay I guess. But then if you think about it, they spend an awful lot of time on that seat and that can cause damage to that area, plus the tight pants, LOL!
> 
> CLP hi!


Eh LINA!!!!
Just one second there,GIRRRRRL!!!
Just to clarify this FALSE RUMOUR you are starting...
I'm a cyclist and I'm far from being GAY...
As for the seat,yes if you don't get the right seat,
you will damage the guy!!!
BUTT,I spent good money on my seat...
As for the tight cycling shorts,they do have a purpose!!!
A- Keeps da boyz constraint(if you know what I mean)specially when ridding a rough trail:bounce:
B-Keeps the thigh's muscles warm and tight!!!
C-Then,it keeps da Betties looking
 
CPLGold...
What kind of bike will you get?
Road,Hybrid or MTB???
What is the name of the bike manufacture of your friend/client ???
I know that if you choose MTB,there is a great trail around the lake...
I've heard many good things about that trail!!!


----------



## mick01 (May 5, 2002)

Musclemaina?!?!?!?! WOW!!!!!! Big Show!

What did you have to win to qualify?

I wish you the best! 

Mick


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

It would be a road bike I guess.  Not an MTB.  'Attila' and yes he's Hungarian so he is Attila the Hun LOL, goes under the name Pegasus.  He just started about a year ago I think.  On top of his normal day job.  He sold about 8-9 last year anywhere from $2,000-$4,000 a bike.  He's got a TIG welder and all that fun stuff set up in his garage.

Mick, you don't have to qualify in another show to be able to do the Musclemania.  Just go in with excellent muscle tone and super shredded - naturally of course!


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

OK for yesterday here is my nutrition breakdown.

Total Cals:  2990
Fats:  78gm  25%
Carbs:  101gm 13%
Protein:  248gm 35%
Alcohol:  109gm 27%

So, if I hadn't kept track of my booze intake I'd be at:

2033 Total Cals.  Hmmm big difference.  

Actually, I don't remember going to bed last night LMAO.  I did get up at 7:50am to let the dogs out.  Then I cleaned the kitchen and living room and LAST  BUT NEVER LEAST< > I CRACKED MY 1ST BEER OF THE DAY AT 8:30am.  Great way to start the day.  Am I happy, oh yeah!!!

Haven't eaten anything yet.  Who needs food right now?  I've got beer to sustain me through the day.  I will have to do a liqour run in a bit.  Hopefully I don't end up having to go 'dry' for too long before The Beer Store open.    I'm working on a 950ml can right now though so hopefully I can pace myself.  I already finished half of one that was left from last night.


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

12:00pm
1Methoxy Bar
1NitroTech
1Soy One

I feel yucky after all that stuff.  I was hungry and they seemed a good idea at the time 

5:30pm
2sausages - the good kind, big, thick not too greasy LOL
80gm 1%cottage cheese
1banana

10:00pm
5oz.pork chop
1/2cp.cottage cheese
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins

I drank more beer and more water.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2002)

you had Nitro-tech after beer?  Now that would make even my stomach grumble. lol

Glad to hear your having a great morning so far. Pick up some beer for me when ya hit the store.


----------



## CLPgold (May 6, 2002)

Sleep:  Somewhere close to 8hr  I think.

6cp water throughout the night

8:30am
1/4cp. 1%cottage cheese
1CLPgold muffin
4cp water
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi

Drank 5cp water throughout my workout.

1:30pm
1/4cp.1%cottage cheese
1/2can tuna in water
4oz. yams
4cp water

3:30pm
7oz. pork chop w/sea salt, soy sauce and Montreal Chicken n' Rib spice  I LOVE PORK CHOPS>  HELL I LOVE MEAT!!!
1cp.homemade veggie soup:  water, sea salt, sage, oregano, marjoram, parsley, rosemary, onions, garlic, potatoes, yams, rutabaga, carrots, brocoli, cauliflower, celery.
1vitE, 1vitC, 1CoQ10
4cp water

Gonna lay down for about 40min.  Hopefully I'll fall asleep, but I doubt it. I'm tired.  Still have lots of missed sleep from the past few months (years really) to catch up on.  I need to grow!

Drank 5more cp water at work

8:30pm
2hardboiled egg whites
1 1/2orange wedges - it was a yucky tasting orange
3oz. roast curry beef - sea salt, paprika, mild curry, Montreal Steak Spice
2oz. pork chop - sea salt, soy sauce, Montreal Chicken n' Rib Spice
1cp. red, green and romaine lettuce
1/2cp.tomatoes
1/4cp.celery
1/2cp.white mushrooms
3tbsp.japanese vinagrette - organic 5 blend oil, soy sauce, rice vinegar, sesame seeds
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
1iron
4cp water

10:30pm  - I needed more food!
1/2cp. 1%cottage cheese
5strawberries
4cp water


----------



## CLPgold (May 6, 2002)

20min. intense jog on treadmill

Chest  - today was an awesome chest day.  I pushed myself.  I know I can do more next week!

Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 135lb  - going up next week adding 10lb  

Incline DB Flyes
12reps x 3sets x 40lb
15reps x 1set x 40lb

Flat DB Flyes
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Incline Bench Press
12reps x 2sets x 85lb  - concentrating on bring the bar right to the chest  
12reps x 2sets x 65lb  - total fatigue by this time

40min. moderate intensity on Stepmill in the pm


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

wow, awesome workout. Have a fun weekend?


question though. what's this for: apple cider vinegar  Just curious sounds kinda nasty tasting. 

and the pork chops sounds so good.


----------



## CLPgold (May 6, 2002)

Ah dv it was a great workout.  Back day tomorrow.  Can't wait.

Apple Cider Vinegar is hard to swallow LOL, but I'm used to it.  It is good for digestion, it slows insulin response and it cleans toxins and heavy metals out of the body.  It has many useful benefits actually, unfortunatley I can't remember them all.


----------



## CLPgold (May 6, 2002)

Total cals for the day:  About 1,708cals.   Add another 25cals for herbs and spices used.  I'm really investigating every little calorie these days and trying to be honest in my assessment.

Macro Breakdown
Fats:  65gm  32%
Protein:  160gm  35%
Carbs:  177gm 32%

Ended up eating more last night.  

Total cals: 1850 approx.

31%  Fats
32%  Carbs
37%  Protein  - do you think I get enough protein


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2002)

ACV is good mixed w/ water & a sweetner


----------



## CLPgold (May 6, 2002)

I just put it on the tbsp. and swallow real quick.


----------



## CLPgold (May 7, 2002)

Sleep:  About 8hr again.    I still don't feel so hot or at my peak.  Gonna need to keep this up all the time.  I figure in another week or so all this good sleep will finally kick in.

4cp water before bed

3:00am  I was hungry
1/4cp 1% cottage cheese
3cp water

2cp. water during the night

9:30am
5cooked egg whites, 1yolk w/1/10tsp. sea salt
1/2 small pink grapefruit
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1CoQ10, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine
4cp water

11:00pm
150gm 1%cottage cheese
4cp water

10:30am
4cp water

11:45am
3hardboiled egg whites
1med. banana
2cp water

4cp water during workout

1:45pm
3oz roast beef
4oz yams
2tbsp.cream o wheat - I couldn't resist!
4cp water

3:45pm
1/2cp.1%cottage cheese
1pear
4cp water

4cp water at work

7:30pm
3oz fish - baked w/fresh lime, dill and lemon pepper
1hardboiled egg white
1/2yolk
1/2cp.red, green and romaine lettuce
1/4cp.mushrooms
1/4cp.celery
1/2cp.bean sprouts
1tbsp.Japanese vinagrette
1CLPstrawberry, banana muffin
4cp water

9:30pm  can't stop eating every 2 hr today LOL
1cp 1%cottage cheese
4strawberries
20 unblanched almonds
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
2cp water


----------



## CLPgold (May 7, 2002)

35min. moderate to intense intervals on Crosstrainer

Back

1Arm DB Row - 4ct slow
6reps x 1set x 45lb
6reps x 1set x 50lb
8reps x 3sets x 50lb

Reverse Close Grip Lat Pulldown
12reps x 3sets x90lb
12reps x 1set x 100lb

1Arm Cable Row - Pulling Down From Top Cable
12reps x 3sets x 75lb

Bent Over Rear Delt
12reps x 4sets x 30lb  - FUQ those things are hard,  even at 5lb they're tough!

Had a really good back workout.  Wasn't mentally into it today though.  I can feel the flu coming on, that's why I'm so tired after all my good nights of sleep.  Gonna go and try to squeeze in a 1hr. nap (and grow LOL)  before I go back to work.

Also going to do abs tonight.

K, did abs.

Cable Crunches - On lat pulldown machine facing opposite direction and seated.
20reps x 4sets x 40lb

Reverse Crunchies/Leg Raises off the end of a bench
20reps x 4sets x bodyweight/legs

Basic Crunchies
20reps x 2sets

Basic Crunchies w/Reverse Pulling Legs in at same time
20reps x 2sets


----------



## CLPgold (May 7, 2002)

Macro breakdown for the day including all the gum I chew throughout the day.

Total Cals:  1920

Fats:  61gm 27%
Protein:  164gm 33%
Carbs:  237gm 40%

I really don't know how accurate all of this is, but it's an estimate and helps to keep me on track a little better.

K kids I'm off to bed early again tonight.  Hoping to get 8-9hrs tonight  .  My flu or whatever bug I've got is almost gone.  I'm pretty tired still.

My parents are coming to visit me this weekend.  That means my whole weekend of meals will be eaten out.  Both of my parents are very health conscious and have to eat at decent restaurants.  So I think I'll hit them up for The Keg and that wonderful Chinese buffe restaurant I'm totally in love with!!!  I will definitely  be kinda bad, have a few beers, have a Billy Miner Pie of course at the Keg, and go wild at the Mandarin.  But at least I'll get in good stuff too like steak, baked potatoes, steamed veggies, rice, seafood ....  Oh I can't wait!


----------



## CLPgold (May 8, 2002)

Sleep:  8hr    I feel good today.  Still a little tired, but getting better!

5cp. water throughout the night

2:00am
75gm 1%cottage cheese
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
2cp water

8:30am
5cooked egg whites, 1yolk w/1/10tsp.sea salt
1tbsp.Astro Tropical Fruit Medley yogourt
1/2pink grapefruit
1think slice kiwi fruit
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1tsp.creatine, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
4cp.water

5cp water throughout workout and work

12:00pm
3hardboiled egg whites, 1yolk
8strawberries

3:45pm
4oz.roast beef
4oz.yams
2cp.water

5:45pm
500gm 1%cottage cheese - I only meant to have 125gm maximum, really LMAO, but I couldn't stop 
1 1/2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
4cp.water

2cp.water at work

9:30pm
4oz.roast beef
4hardboiled egg whites
1/4cp.tomatoes
1/4cp.celery
1/4cp.mushrooms
1/2cp.red, green and romaine lettuce
1cp.bean sprouts
3tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette
1mandarin
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins - I really want to just EAT!!!  Must practice self control.   
1iron, 1CoQ10, 1vitC, 1vitE
5cp water


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2002)

Help CLP, glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better.  Flu's suck!  

Have a good time with your parents, and eating out of course.  Hmm, Chinese food!  I have to drive 50 minutes to get to the closest Chinese place, but its worth it.

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (May 8, 2002)

Thankx eggs!  I didnt' suffer too much with this flu.  It's minor.  I'm still tired though so gonna take hopefully 1 1/2hr nap before work again.  I keep trying to get these cat naps in, but I never fall asleep. Oh well, it's nice to relax, but now I've got housework piling up.  

What!?  No Chinese restaurants around Italy!?  Or are you in the country/rural area?  The bestest place in the whole world to go for Asian food is Vancouver!  They have the best Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Vietnamese, Cambodian and Thai restaurants around.  YUMMI!


----------



## CLPgold (May 8, 2002)

Very Intense Leg Workout Today.  I'm not doing cardio, but I will stretch later tonight.

Safety Squats
10reps x 1set x 255lb
5reps x 4sets x 275lb

Smith Machine Stationary Lunges
5reps x 1set x 165lb
5reps x 4sets x 185lb

Life Fitness Leg Extension
10reps x 1set x 150lb
12reps x 3sets x 150lb

Life Fitness Seated Hamstring Curl
12reps x 4sets x 135lb

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 4sets x 100lb

Standing Calf Raise done on Smith Machine and stepper
20reps x 4sets x 115lb

That workout wiped me right out.  I think my legs just might feel sore tomorrow.  Let's hope!  I miss that!


----------



## CLPgold (May 8, 2002)

I'm finding that FitDay really seems to have a high fat percentage read out for my daily cals.  I could be wrong, but I really don't think I'm eating an average of over 30% fat cals/day.  

Total Cals:  2400

Fats:  74gm  26%
Carbs:  312gm  39%
Protein:  225  35%


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

Sleep:  4 1/2hr.    Oh well.  Tonight I'll try again.

12:30am
4oz. baked cod w/fresh squeezed lime, sea salt and lemon pepper seasoning
2cp. water

4cp. water throughout the night

6:15am
2hardboiled egg whites
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
2cp. water

9:00am
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
1/2 med. pink grapefruit
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
1tbsp.Astro Tropical Fruit Medly yogourt
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine
4cp.water

4cp.water at work and during w/o

1:00pm
3 1/2hardboiled egg whites, 1/2yolk
1large orange
5strawberries

1:30pm
1 1/4CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
6cp. water  I've got a bad sugar/chocolate/brownie/ice cream/cake/pasty/cookie/carb craving LMAO.  So I gotsta chug or I'm gonna lose it.  

3:30pm  I need to get my butt back to work asap before I go nutz and eat everything in the house.  There's no junk food here, but I'm sure I could concoct something up!
4oz.roast beef
1cp.bean sprouts
1/2cp.red,green and romaine lettuce
1/4cp.tomatoes
1/4cp.mushrooms
1tbsp.Japanese vinagrette
4cp.water

OK kids I lost control!!!  The nutrition store in the mall just got a fresh shipment of Lean Body Texas Pecan Pie - these are a rare find these days.  All stores can't keep up with the demand for them right now.  So, I had to have a bunch!  They were so fresh, and soft, and chewy and yummi!!!  Drum roll...

5:00pm
2 Lean Body Texas Pecan Pie Protein Bars
2cp. water

6:00pm
1 Lean Body TPP
1cp.water

6:45pm
2 Lean Body TPP  Oh yes!!!  

9:00pm
4oz.baked chicken w/soy sauce, sea salt, Montreal Chicken n' Rib Spice and sesame seeds
12 strawberries
1 1/2large oranges
1slice multigrain bread w/1tsp.clarified butter
I just had to have a bread fix.  It was store bought bread too!
4cp water.

I am soooo full tonight.  Ugh.  Gonna go to about 45min. on an empty stomach tomorrow morning to make up for today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

you had time to cook at midnight?  cool. only thing I'm motivated to cook taht late is to throw a protein shake in the blender.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

hi clp.  wow - that's quite a leg workout!  when you do lunges on a smith machine is it sort of like a half squat half lunge?  like you just go up and down in the lunge position right?  no step forward except to get in postition to start the set.  i'm not explaining that too well.  i mean you have the one leg out and one behind and then just up and down 'til you finish your reps and switch legs?

is there anything special about the apple cider vinegar or are all vinegars created equal?  i usually use balsalmic but if there's a reason to go with apple cider - i'll switch!

thanks.  have a great day!


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

You are correct ng!   about the lunges.

I am not sure about all the benefits of balsamic vinegar.  The benefits of all vinegars in general is they slow down insulin response, lowering GI.  

Apple cider in particular is a good digestive aid and cleanser.

My legs are getting sorer as the day wears on.  LMAO>  To think it took 1hr and 45min. to do 4leg exercises!!!  Well worth it!!!

LOL dv.  It was already premade in the fridge.  But I've definitely cooked that late before.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

thanks CLP!  better start adding the vinegar in to the diet.  i have balsalmic but haven't used it lately.  good stuff but pretty strong flavor.  i'll go with apple cider instead i think.

wow - you really don't play around when you train legs!  awesome.


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

(Killer)  Shoulder Day 

DB Shoulder Press - Palms Facing In
12reps x 3sets x 35lb  each
12reps x 1set z 40lb  each

Lateral Raise
12reps x 1set x 10lb
10reps x 1set x 12.5lb
8reps x 1set x 15lb
6reps x 1set x 17.5lb dropset to 12reps x 1set x 7.5lb

Front Raise w/DB - Both arms come up together
12reps x 4sets x 12.5lb each

Incline Lateral Raise - Lying on Side on Bench full ROM
8reps x 1set x 10lb
12reps x 3sets x 7.5lb

30reps x 1set x pilates move - slow reverse crunch, move into v-position, move to pike position, slow down to start, repeat...
these were rockin they hurt so much

30reps x 1set x V-seated single leg lifts


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

Did 40min. moderate to high intensity on the Stepmill.  

OK here is my total breakdown for the day.  OH!!! 

Total Cals:  3262
Fats:  98gm  26%
Carbs:  384gm  38%
Protein:  308gm  36%

That protein might take awhile to digest  

Poop.  That means I'm gonna probably sneak back in tomorrow night to do maybe another hour of cardio on top of the 45min. planned tomorrow morning.  Then I'll do 1hr. on Sat. and 1hr. on Sun.  Cuz I'm gonna be eating all weekend too.  Then I must do a minimum 30min. every morning on an empty stomach to get me back on track.  And probably throw in a few more sessions throughout the days if I don't behave.  I can't fit into any of my clothes right now.  At first it was kinda funny, that's worn off now.  I'm laughing about it no longer.  

I feel like this is one of those moments for a 'Deep Thought' by Jack Handy.  LMFAO!!!  Remember those from Saturday Night Live.  FUQin hilarious.


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> At first it was kinda funny, that's worn off now.  I'm laughing about it no longer.


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

I know w8, it's my own damn fault.  I think it's the excessive consumption of all those protein bars loaded with sugar, corn syrup solids, partially and fully hydrogenated fats, and excessive sodium content.  I ate so many of those damn things after the comp.  Everyday I'm dropping about a 1lb again now though.  I won't tell you what I went up too.  OK, yes I will LMAO.  I was a whopping 138lb on Monday.  I'm back down to 131lb as of today.  I was retaining so much fluid (I know better) it was quite uncomfortable.  Especially during a workout I'd get a huge pump going on and the pressure would hurt I'd be so pumped.


   I'll be back down to 120-124lb by next Friday.  Then maintain that til Musclemania.  Just need some self control around those protein bars.  I can avoid all junk foods now, it's just those.  Oh yeah, and my parents are officially here as of 10:00am tomorrow.  We're going shopping, then taking the kids bowling - there's a DQ in the bowling alley, then were headed out to the Chinese buffet.....


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

Sleep:  6 1/2hr almost.  Not too bad.  Didn't mind getting out of bed this morning, but I'm sure tired now.

4cp water during the night.

7:30am
4hardboiled egg whites
1large orange
4cp water

4cp water during workout

9:30am
4cooked egg whites
1tbsp.Astro Tropical Fruit Medly yogourt
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine
4cp water

I'm really starting to hate and dread peeing.  I'm sick of it!,

Hmmm, strange things are going on with my keyboard and it's very frustrating.

12:00pm
1BioProtein Cookies n'Cream Protein Bar - these are high carb (41gm) protein bars.  I just couldn't resist though.  Really!  These are definitely the best version of Cookies n'Cream out there,
 and I've tried em all folks.  OK my new keyboard is so screwed that certain letters I type other characters show up too so I have to keep backspacing and correcting everything and it's very annoying!!!  Can't seem to find the problem through Control Panel
or Troubleshooter!!!  AGGHHH,

12:30pm,
1BioProtein Bar again.  That's it for the day.  No more bars.  I promise!,

Oh, and I've had a tonne of water.  I've been peeing every 20-30min. all day.

4:30pm,
1large orange wedge,
1slice kiwi
yummi fruit!
4cp.water
Making some chicken right now.  Need some meat!

6:00pm
16oz.skinless chicken w/soy sauce, sesame seeds, sea salt and Montreal Chicken n'Rib Spice
Still wanted more after that but I managed to practice a little self control.  LOL.  Yeah yea yea I know I need to smarten up on the diet LMAO, but eating is so much fun.  I love everything!

I've chugged about another 6cp.water while scrubbing down my house.  Haven't eaten again yet and it's almost 9:45pm.  I don't have time right now, but I'll make something before bed maybe.

11:30pm
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
1/2can tuna
4cp.water

I'm still starving


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

6:30am - 40min. moderate to intense jog on treadmill  on empty stomach

7:30am - Bi's and Tri's

Seated Bicep Curl - both arms at once 4ct slow
5reps x 5sets x 30lb  - these were so hard

Tricep Bench Press - 4ct slow
5reps x 5sets x 85lb

Bicep Curl w/EZ bar - 21's
21reps x 4sets x 40lb

Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdown
15reps x 1set x 70lb
15reps x 1set x 75lb
12reps x 2sets x 75lb

Standing Preacher Curl w/BB
12reps x 4sets x 50lb - these were kinda tough too

Tricep Rope Pressdown
12reps x 4sets x 80lb


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Hey girl...ALL of your journals always have me LMAO!!! YOUR HILARIOUS!!!! 
Oh my gosh...you poor thing a dairy queen in the bowling alley..oh I wouldn't make it!!
oh that 'deep thoughts' by Jack handy ..had me cracking up..I REMEMBER THAT!!!  Your crazy girl!
HAVE FUN!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

Hey CLP ~

Got a chance to see your latest comp pics and wanted to say that you're looking awesome!!!

Great Inspiration for the rest of us, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lina (May 10, 2002)

You are one strong lady!  

LMAO about your pee trips!  I don't drink nearly as much as you do and I'm having trouble too! I just camp out on the potty with my laptop! Too much info!

You're doing fantastic!  Thanks for visiting my journal and Have a Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

Spanks everyone  

OK CLP's bad breakdown for the day again.  I just can't seem to keep my cals below 2000 the last couple days.  And right now I'm friggin starvin'!!!

Total Cals:  2431
That darn 16oz of chicken skyrocketed that number.  It was sooo yummi though.  I'm GLAD I ATE IT ALL< YOU HEAR ME< GLAD I TELL YA!    

Fats:  93gm  34%
Carbs:  213gm 31%
Protein:  215gm 35%

Hmmm I have to eat mostly good tomorrow, except my DQ binge and dinner binge.  Should I even post what I have tomorrow.  Hell yeah, so y'all can be thankful you're not me tomorrow LMAO>


----------



## CLPgold (May 11, 2002)

3:45am  I am starving.  Had to eat...
2hardboiled egg whites
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins
4cp water.  Yeah , I know I'll be up peeing in 2hrs again!


----------



## lina (May 11, 2002)

Well its that metabolism kicking into high gear I tell ya!  You're packin the muskels, muscles!  Please tell us about your DQ trip! We don't have one close by and I miss them!


----------



## CLPgold (May 11, 2002)

CLP's BIGGIE BINGE DAY!  

I'm NOT logging this info into fitday.  I don't wanna know.  The day started off kinda good.  Except for the 4hr. of sleep cuz I stayed up too darn late doing dick all.

9:2d0am
3cooked egg whites
1/2grapefruit
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
Drank lots of water throughout the day but didn't keep track.

OK kids!  This is where it gets ugly.  And strange but true I remember everything I ate!

McDonald's  agh instead of DQ...
1:00pm
1Big Mac
1Large fry
1/2med.sized root beer
1/4.small Sprite
5oatmeal raisins cookies -they're soooooo goood
1cranberry orange muffin
1/4blueberry muffin
Wasn't even full!  Wanted more cookies but we were leaving 

This gets even uglier and scarier.  Please leave the post if you don't think you're ready for this.

Mandarin Chinese Buffet
7:00pm to probably about 8:30pm just ATE!

Waiting in the foyer they served yummi onions rings.  Probably ate about 20.

1st plate:  1very large BBQrib, 3honey garlice ribs, 2oz.fried chicken, 1fried chicken drummette, 3slices orange glazed beef, 3breaded scallops, 3tempura shrimp, 1/2cp.peapods and baby carrots, 1chicken ball, 1St.Jacque Coquille  I LOVE MEAT!!!  Shirley Temple

2nd plate:  1cp.thick noodles, 1cp.thin noodles, 2peel n' eat shrimp, 1/2cp.peapods and babycarrots, 1/2croissant, 1/2cp.mashed potatoes, 2oz prime rib

3rd plate:  1/4 Belgian waffle w/blueberry sauce and whipped cream, 1/4 Belgian waffle w/strawberry sauce and whipped cream

4th plate:  1small slice strawberry cheesecake, 1small slice blueberry cheesecake, 1small slice black forest cake, 1small slice trifle, 1 strawberry custard tart, 1choc.covered strawberry, 1/2eclair, 1choc.chip cookie, 1small slice lemon cake, 1sugar puff

Last but not least I went back for some ice cream.  Had some maple walnut, and some cookies and cream.  

I was so full, and still am.  I feel soooo guilty now too.  I so am going to kick butt in the gym on cardio and weights for the next few days to burn off those calories.  I'm also going to really be good with my eating.  No more of this!  Oh, but it all tasted so good.


----------



## realdeal (May 11, 2002)

reading all that food is making me crazy


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

those are interesting deserts for at a chinese buffet. 

ok now that you got that outa your system will you be ok now


----------



## CLPgold (May 11, 2002)

We can only hope!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

I'll be checkin up on you then just to make sure.


----------



## lina (May 12, 2002)

HOLY MOLY SHIT!    That's a lot of food!  I guess I can live vicariously through your journal *sigh*.  Don't forget those Tums!


----------



## CLPgold (May 12, 2002)

Oh boy kids.  My yesterday was ugly.  To top it all off my parents came back this morning with a box full of Timbits and cinammon twists.  I was soooooo good.  Had to do a  huge calorie deficit today, plus the beer I've been drinking.  Hehe.  And I did not go to the gym.    Kinda bummed about it, but the gym is getting seasonaly dead right now and it's just not the same caliber of hotties to eyeball.  

Today was pretty good:

Sleep:  Almost 7hr.  Had a nasty panic attack last night from 12:00am-2:30am.  I'm attributing it to the caffeine, but usually caffeine affects me the day after.  Could also be all the refined sugars, dyes and preservatives.  Anyways, it was my own little living hell as a reminder not to eat crap!!!

12:00pm
1/2oz. fresh perch w/sunflower oil, dill, garlic, sea salt  - taste testing
3cooked egg whites
1/2tsp.green onions
1/2 pink grapefruit
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine

2:45pm
1/2 can tuna
1med.orange
1/2small apple

7:30pm
2oz. roast beef - sea salt, onions, garlic, soy sauce, Montreal Steak Spice, water
4oz. BBQ ribs - garlic BBQ sauce, sweet n'sour BBQ sauce, onions, garlic, Montreal Chicken n'Rib Spice
2tbsp.mashed potatoes - potatoes, water, sea salt
2oz. yam
1/2cp.steamed green beans
1/4cp.fresh tomatoes

Drank lots of beer today. I did eat really well all day.  .  Got lots of cardio to do over the next week though.  

LMFAO my absolutely adorable beautiful baby boy is rockin himself to the Offspring's "Bad Habit".  I know   not the best song for my baby boy, LOL, but it is an awesome song.  You want to get a killer w/o in?  Listen to some of the old Offspring and Chili Peppers.  Honorable mentions:  Offspring; Bad Habit, Genocide, Why Don't You Get a Job, Self Esteem...
Chili Peppers:  Anything off the 'Mother's Milk' album.  

I drank lots of water today.  But I'd rather I had more  beers.  Unfortunately I have to go to bed soon. 

Got my week of w/o's planned with Wil now.    Wil is going to get the biggest accolades when I win the Musclemania  LMAO>


----------



## Eggs (May 12, 2002)

Hey CLP, I wrote up a little skit about this... but didnt want to mess your journal up with it so just posted it on mine.

Seriously though, hope that you dont get any more panic attacks and its cute bout the your boy.  A little Offspring now and then wont hurt the lad!  Today he's rocking, tomorrow he'll be tossing back the guiness with the guys, ahhh, they grow up so fast. 

Just a thought, but what're you going to do if he doesnt like Labatt?

 

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (May 13, 2002)

Huggie Bear doesn't have to like Labatt, but I hope he sticks with beer and doesn't drink all the hard stuff.  YUK!

Gotta check out that skit too eggs.  

Sleep:  I don't know cuz I can't remember when I went to bed.  LMFAO I was that hammered.  WOW!  And yes I am kinda feeling it today.  I feel shiatty.  Oh well. 

Did 45min. cardio on the stepmill to pay for it.  I sweat so much after a day and night of drinking.  Normally it takes me forever to break a sweat.  Not today.  Hmmm, wonder if the people around me could smell the alcohol hehe.  Yummi!  Drank 2cp.water after w/o.

9:45am
150gm 1%cottage cheese
1small apple
1tsp.flax, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1 cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine
4cp.water

11:30am
2/3 of 1Lean Body Texas Pecan Pie  I LOVE THEM SOOOO MUCH, gave the other 3rd to my wittle guy.  He loves them too!
4cp.water

1:30pm
5oz.pork ribs - BBQ sauce, onions, garlic...
1/2cp.mashed potatoes - sea salt, water
1/2cp. steamed carrots, brocoli and cauliflower.  Only had 2 little pieces of carrots, it was mostly cauliflower.
4cp.water and 1beer (it was leftoever what can I say, if it's in the house I'm gonna drink it)
Oh and 4 lima beans - taste testing again 

5:45pm
2oz.perch - sunflower oil, sea salt, fresh lime, dill
2oz.skinless turkey - onions, garlic, sea salt, Montreal Chicken n'Rib Spice, marjoram, oregano, rosemary, sage, basil, paprika
1/2cp.brown and wild rice - 1tsp.flax oil, sea salt
3oz.yams
4cp.water

7:00pm
1Methoxy Protein bar - I had to do it, I just had too!
2cp.water

5cp.water during w/o

9:30pm
7oz.skinless turkey - sheesh I just lose it at night!
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin - need my fiber


----------



## CLPgold (May 13, 2002)

1hr. cycling class.  Pushed it hard today.

Back

1Arm DB Rows - slow concentrating on the negative
8reps x 5sets x 50lb

Reverse Close Grip Lat Pulldown
12reps x 4sets x 100lb

1ArmCable Rows - using top cable
12reps x 4sets x 75lb

Rear Delt Flye - elbow coming up to 90*
12reps x 4sets x 30lb

Stretched for 15 min.


----------



## CLPgold (May 13, 2002)

Total cals:  1829

Fats:  69gm  35%
Carbs:  117gm 22%
Protein:  192gm  43%

Not too bad.  And lots of water.


----------



## CLPgold (May 14, 2002)

Sleep:  6 1/2hr.    Huggie Bear has a fever and was up whining all night.  Poor wittle dude!

5cp. water during the night.

9:45am
1/2cp.1%cottage cheese
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine
5cp.water

5cp.water during w/0.

1:30pm
7oz.pork spareribs
1/2cp.mashes potatoes
1miniCLPstrawberry/banana muffin
5cp.water

3:30pm
1/4cp. lime and black eyed beans
1tsp.Japanese vinagrette
1/4cp.1%cottage cheese
1vitE, 1vitC, 1CoQ10
5cp.water

Peeing far too much today.  It sucks.

6:00pm
4hardboiled egg whites
1small apple
4cp.water

8:30pm
5oz.roast beef
1cp.steamed green beans
6cp.water

9:30pm  I had to eat I was starving.  Plus I was having bad cravings I would have satisfied if I didn't eat what I did.
4oz.skinless turkey
75gm 1%cottage cheese
1tsp.flax oil  and yes I mixed it all together and it was yummi!
6cp.water.  Yes I know I will be up at least 2x during the night to make pee trips LOL


----------



## CLPgold (May 14, 2002)

Chest 

Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 140lb - gettin' closer to my goal (150lb)  one day soon...

Incline DB Flye
12reps x 3sets x 40lb
12reps x 1set x 45lb

Flat DB Flye
12reps x 1set x 40lb
12reps x 1set x 45lb
10reps x 2sets x 45lb

Incline Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 70lb - concentrating on full ROM

33min. on treadmill.  11min moderate intensity, 15min high intensity


----------



## CLPgold (May 14, 2002)

Life is good.  My body's getting back on track again.  

Weight:  128lb
Bodyfat:  8.5%

My abs are back and I'm looking lean again.  Still weighing heavier than I'd like to right now though.  Goal is to be 124lb by Saturday.  That leaves 9lb. to drop, and 9 weeks til comp.


----------



## lina (May 14, 2002)

Hey chickie,
That didn't take long at all! 8.5%!!! Ya doin' great!  How tall are you?  Glad you're back on track! You're doing fantastico!


----------



## CLPgold (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Lina.  

I am 5' 5 1/2"

That huge weight gain and bloat was so nasty.  My total fault.  I should have gradually introduced things back in, but noooooo

Oh well.  Next time we'll see if I can practice some self control and intelligience.  LOL


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

you've got it now!  wow.  8.5%!

i'm having a nightmare time trying to get mine measured.
are you getting it done with calipers?  how many spots do they measure?


----------



## CLPgold (May 14, 2002)

At my work we've gotten new fitness assessmenet manuals and guidleines.  I had 7 sites taken.

Even when I get bigger, I'm not normally gaining bodyfat.  Just increasing glycogen stores and fluids, and of course that small increase in LBM after all those grueling hours put into it.  I carry a lot of fluid around my upper thighs.  It sucks.  So the upper half of my legs never really show until the last couple days before and during comps.  
That's just the way I am.  

Totals Cals:  1416  

Fats:  59gm  38%
Carbs:  118gm 27%
Protein:  125gm  35%

I may eat another protein/fat meal before bed.  I am kinda hungry.

K new stats cuz I did eat.  

Total:  1705
Fats:  70gm  37%
Carbs:  122gm  23%
Protein:  167gm  39%


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Thanks Lina.
> 
> I am 5' 5 1/2"
> ...




K, CLP....you're not the only one   I'm glad to know _I'm _ not the only one


----------



## CLPgold (May 15, 2002)

You're definitely not alone there w8.  LMAO.   

Sleep:  6hr. SUCKS.  I feel yucky.  My throat is swollen.    Oh well, it's leg day.

My chest is sore today.  

4cp.water during the night

7:30am
5cooked egg whites, 1yolk
1/4cp.oatmeal and kamut kernels
1/2 pink grapefruit
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine
I've got a huge water bottle in oz. now so I can keep better track.  It's 28oz and I've had 3 so far this morning, plus another 12.  That's what 80oz of water today.  Agh.

K, I have the litre water bottle.  I'm just about done my 7th so far.  

11:00am
2 1/2hardboiled egg whites ( I shared the rest with this cute little girl in the daycare,  couldnt' resist)
8strawberries

12:00pm
5oz.roast beef
1/4cp.brown and wild rice
1/4cp.steamed cauliflower, brocoli and carrots
1/4cp.fresh tomatoes

Had some really bad cravings, sooo.....I had my healthy muffins LOL
1:30pm
2CLPstrawberry/banana muffins - about 270cals

4:00pm
3oz.turkey
1/2cp.1%cottage cheese
1tsp.flax oil

Finished my 8th litre of water.

7:00pm
4hardboiled egg whites, 1/2yolk

9:30pm
4oz.turkey
1/2cp.1%cottage cheese
1/2cp.lima and black eyed beans
2tbsp.japanese vinagrette

10 litres of water so far.


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2002)

Hey CLP, I need a hand in cutting.

I'm around 9 - 9 1/2% bf, but would like to get a bit leaner.  What do you do pre-contest to help cut?  I was bulking until a few months ago (was around 200lbs then) but have cut down to 175lbs.  I need to get more water every day, and am currently doing an E/C/A stack (minus the Ephedrine until for another three weeks).

Your BF is looking good, should be able to knock off 9lbs in 9 weeks no problem.  Looking forward to pre-comp pics... um, there are going to be pre-comp pics arent there?

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (May 15, 2002)

Yes, there will be precontest progress pics.  Not for about another 2 weeks though.  Can't let you see what I look like right now LOL.

I'm still experimenting with cutting.  But for the Apr.27th show, what I did seemed to work.  Especially since I hadn't been the greatest with the diet.

Tuesday 4:00pm to Friday 4:00pm no carbs, upped the fats.

Thursday 10:00am started to cut back on water.  Drank lots of wine Thursday night LOL  

Friday 6:00pm carb up meal- oatmeal, yams, banana, flax oil, natural PB (check a post by w8 on amounts/bodyweight) no water.  8:00pm -Protein and fats only.  10:00pm last meal, 2heaping tbsp.natural PB and a big glass of water.  

Saturday nothing til after first show.


----------



## CLPgold (May 15, 2002)

Legs - this was a brutal w/o.  I was exhausted and ligtht headed.  Woo hoo!!!

Safety Squat - going for slow reps, super heavy
8reps x 1set x 255lb
6reps x 1set x 275lb
5reps x 3sets x 295lb  Oh yeah!

Smith Machine Stationary Lunges - slow reps, super heavy
6reps x 1set x 165lb
5reps x 4sets x 185lb

Life Fitness Seated Hamstring Curls - negative reps
12reps x 4sets x 135lb  - I was in pain

Life Fitness Leg Extension
12reps x 2sets x 150lb
8reps x 2sets x 150lb negative reps

My legs are gonna be toast again!!!

Stretched for 15min.  Could have put a little more effort into my stretch.  Will do cardio tonight.


----------



## CLPgold (May 15, 2002)

Did 1hr. mild to moderate aerobics

Total Cals:  1643

Fats:  52gm  28%
Carbs:  138gm  27%
Protein:  187gm  45%

Damn I eat a lot of protein.  Love it!


----------



## CLPgold (May 16, 2002)

Sleep:  7hr.  almost

4:00am
1/2cp.1%cottage cheese

8:30am
5cooked egg whites, 1 yolk
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1tsp.creatine

2 1/2litres water so far

My glutes are a little sore from yestserday.    Chest is hurting nicely still.

1:45pm- didn't have any time to squeeze in a meal between
4oz.turkey
3oz.yams
1/4cp.brown and wild rice
1 small artichoke - steamed plain
1vitE, 1vitC, 1CoQ10

At 5litres of water.

5:45pm
4oz.turkey
1/4cp.1%cottage cheese
1/4cp.lima and black eyed beans
1tbsp. Japanese dressing

8:30pm
4oz.turkey
1cp.steamed green beans
1/2tsp.clarified butter
1CLPmini strawberry/banana muffin

7 1/2 litres of water so far.

10:30pm
25 almonds
8strawberries
1/4cp.1%cottage cheese


----------



## Eggs (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm still experimenting with cutting.  But for the Apr.27th show, what I did seemed to work.  Especially since I hadn't been the greatest with the diet.
> 
> Tuesday 4:00pm to Friday 4:00pm no carbs, upped the fats.
> ...



Grazie!  Thanks CLP.   

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (May 16, 2002)

30min. total cardio on treadmill.  26min. very high intensity.  I was flying.  Felt good.  

Shoulders - another killer w/o

DB Shoulder Press - Palms Facing Inwards
12reps x 4sets x 40lb each.  These were so hard!

Lateral Raise
12reps x 1set x 12.5lb
10reps x 1set x 15lb
8reps x 1set x 17.5lb
6reps x 1set x 20lb dropset to 12reps x 1set x 10lb

Front Raise - both shoulders at same time
12reps x 4sets x 12.5lb

Incline Lateral Raise - Lying on side on incline bench Full ROM
12reps x  4sets x 7.5lb

Will do abs tonight.


----------



## CLPgold (May 16, 2002)

Abs

Cable Crunches - Seated on Lat Pulldown Facing away from Machine
20reps x 4sets x 45lb - slow 

Stability Ball Crunches
30reps x 4sets - slow


----------



## CLPgold (May 16, 2002)

Total Cals:  1747

Fats:  55gm  29%
Carbs:  138gm  25%
Protein:  203gm  47%

I don't see how someone could not get enough protein in their diet.  I worry sometimes I have too much!  I crave it!


----------



## CLPgold (May 17, 2002)

Sleep:  5hr.  Couldn't sleep last night.  

1litre water during night.

7:30am
1/4cp.1%cottage cheese
1tsp.Astro French Vanilla yogourt
1/2small pink grapefruit
3oz.perch - panfried w/sunflower oil, dill, fresh lime and sea salt
1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1tsp.creatine, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag
1 1/2litres water

11:30am
1 Lean Body bar - Texas Pecan Pie  -  It's Friday remember?! Protein bar day LOL  

1:30pm
1 Nitro Tech - Dbl. Choc.
1 Lean Body - Texas Pecan Pie

4litres water.

4:30pm
1 Lean Body Texas Pecan Pie

7:30pm
2 Lean Body Texas Pecan Pie  SHeesh!

11:00pm
1 Pure Protein Power Bar
4mini Yogour Berry Body Smart bars

Well!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

feeling bettter?  How's the little guy?

Looks like your kickin butt. good job


----------



## CLPgold (May 17, 2002)

Bi's and Tri's

Seated DB Bicep Curl - slow 
5reps x 5sets x 30lb - I don't know if I could ever do anymore weight    This is so hard!

Tricep Close Grip Bench Press
5reps x 5sets x 85lb

21z's Ez Bar Bicep Curl
21reps x 4sets x 40lb

Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdown
12reps x 4sets x 75lb

Seated BB Preacher Curl
12reps x 4sets x 50lb

Tricep Pressdown w/Rope
12reps x 4sets x 80lb

That's it!  I didn't stretch, but I should have.  I'm not doing cardio today cuz as I type I'm in the midst of scrubbing down my whole house, I even wash the floors by hand!  So I'm sweating.


----------



## CLPgold (May 20, 2002)

Well today is Monday.  I drank excessively all weekend.  I drank enough I think I just might quit!  We'll see....  

Saturday morning I had some turkey and green beans.  Then I got into the protein bars again.  Didn't eat too many this time.

Sunday all I ate was 1 Power Bar.  That's it!  Everything else was in the liquid form  ie. beer.

And today coming home, I was so hungry I had McDonald's for breakfast.  I had an orange juice, 2breakfast burritos, 1hash brown, 2 oatmeal raisin cookied and a blue berry muffin.  

Haven't had anything else yet today.  I'm going to eat healthy though.  I'm too tired and crappy feeling to even bother thinking about more junk food.


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

McDonalds?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2002)

LOl w8.  McDonald's was the least of my worries!

I drank Friday from 3:00pm-3:00am

Saturday from 3:00pm-3:00am  

And finally on Sunday I drank from 9:30am-3:00am.  17 1/2hr straight.  I am still alive!!!  I am definitely taking a rest from beer for quite some time.  Didn't really feel all that bad considering.  It's just the amount of money I spent, plus my physical health.  Sheesh.  I've got a comp. coming up and I want to stay fit and healthy for life.  My problem is it's all or none.  So best to have none now.    I'm kind of looking forward to living sober for a long time.  My workouts and health will be even better!


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2002)

Woo hoo.  I have my first official photo shoot on Thursday night with Dan Galic.  I just hope all my  beer doesn't show up by then hehe.  He said it's a test shoot so I don't have to be in super condition or anything, but I'd like to look good still.  Everything seems alright right now.  Just really going to watch the diet the next 3 days and do extra intense cardio.


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2002)

Sleep:  8hr.  I only slept maybe 7hr all weekend so I have a lot of catch up do to.

9:30am
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
3 1/2oz.turkey
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1tsp.creatine, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1 multi

1:30pm
1 Lean Body Texas Pecan Pie
1 Nitro Tech Dbl. Choc.
I couldn't help it!

Chugging water, just having a tough time keeping track.

4:00pm
4oz.turkey
1/2cp.1%cottage cheese


8:30pm
4oz.lean ground beef w/onions, green onions, garlic, sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
1/4cp.brown and wild rice
2tbsp.lima beans and black eyed beans

Still chugging water.


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

looking good!  glad you made it through the weekend ok.  sounds like it was a rough one.

hey - when you're eating turkey what exactly are you having?  i mean - are you cooking it yourself?  is it deli?  

hang in there.  congrats on the photo shoot!  you'll be amazing.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Hey girl!! WOW you drank  A TON Of beer this weekend!! How do you do that and stay in such awesome shape!???? I don't know anybody who drinks like you!!
W O W!


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2002)

Since I missed my w/o yesterday I have to do a  double training day today.

Cardio:  33min.treadmill.  11min.moderate. 19min.high intensity.  I was flying again.  It was awesome.  Then I saw SH#2 working out and just drooled.  Saw SH#1 this morning.  He's training hard for Musclemania.  He looks g-r-reat!

Back

1Arm DB Rows - slow, super heavy
8reps x 5sets x 50lb

Reverse Close Grip Lat Pulldown
12reps x 4sets x 100lb

Bent Over DB Rear Flyes
12reps x 4sets x 30lb

1Arm Cable Rows Using Upper Cable
12reps x 4sets x 75lb

Will do chest tonight with Wil.


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

Beer @ 9 am????

You're right, McDonalds was the least of your worries  Do I need to come in here every day for an ass kicking or what?! I can just hear you backstage now! 

Good luck w/ Dan girly


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2002)

Thanks w8!  I am mentally prepared now.  No more beer or junk.  Too many things to get done!

NG I never eat deli meats.  So yes, it's homemade roast turkey.  Saves me a week's worth of cooking to

Finished Chest tonight.  Kicked butt.  Had this guy that kept coming over and watching me while I was training with Wil.  He kept going WOW, I'm impressed.  He even spotted me for my last set on the bench press cuz he wanted too.  LOL

Bench Press
12reps x 2sets x 140lb
10reps x 2sets x 140lb

Incline DB Flye
12reps x 4sets x 40lb

Flat DB Flye
12reps x 2sets x 45lb
10reps x 2sets x 45lb

Incline Bench Press - focusing on full ROM
12reps x 4sets x 70lb

Did abs too.  Worked olbiques tonight, but not too much.


----------



## CLPgold (May 21, 2002)

Total Cals:  1377

Fats:  48gm  34%
Carbs:  50gm  15%
Protein:  165gm  52%


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Had this guy that kept coming over and watching me while I was training with Wil.  He kept going WOW, I'm impressed.  He even spotted me for my last set on the bench press cuz he wanted too.  LOL



Cool, mildly freaky... but still pretty cool.

Congrats on the shoot, I'm sure you'll look great.  Dont get silly the night before though   Cause then w8 will come over and there'll be a cat fight, wait a minute there, perhaps I spoke too quickly...  

Diet looks good, and wkout too of course.  Good luck at the shoot tomorrow!

Eggs


----------



## lina (May 25, 2002)

Hey chickie,

How did your photoshoot go?


----------



## CLPgold (May 28, 2002)

Well, Thursday was a no go.  I woke up with laringitis and Dan was leaving for Moab for 2 weeks and didn't want to get sick.  So we're rescheduling in 2 weeks time.  Which is great because my diet and training has been right on track and I'll be even leaner.  I figure I'll be about 118-120lb in 2 weeks.  I don't want to drop too fast now.  I'm getting nervous.  There's still over 7 weeks to go and I don't want to lose any muscle.

I've been super busy, and sick, so haven't been logging.  But I have not missed any training and the diet has been awesome.  Haven't even had a cheat day!  Can't seem to shake the congestion and stuffed up nose.

And..............I still have not had any beer!!!  Woo hoo!  It's working for me.

I met a great guy named Rick Oliver.  He owns Dymatize nutrition and has 2 websites.  A co worker who knows me had hyped me up to him.  So he came into work to meet me and actually started taking pictures of me right in the club!  He was so nice.  We're going to do a photo shoot 1week before Musclemania and then he's going to put me up on his site.  

w8 let me know if I'm allowed to give out the URL for the site.  I don't want to break any rules  LOL

Still haven't been able to schedule a time with Scott Appleby between my work schedule and his super hectic shooting schedule.

Then, I'm supposed to be in Toronto on Friday to go for an interview with Max Models.  They scouted me on Apr.27 at the comp.  I was prepared to go, but then Saturday night I met a guy at the bar who is a film maker.  He ran to his car and gave me a whole list of casting agencies.  He also told me to skip Max Models cuz they eventually send their people to an agency called Converse.  I'm not really interested in any acting though.  I might go, I'm not sure yet.  I really don't feel like going up there this Friday though so I'm going to see if I can reschedule.  But now I also have a whole huge list of important people to check out thanks to buddy at the bar!  

This is all just so blowing my mind and all happening so fast!  I don't know where to start now.  I do know that I want to keep my main focus on Musclemania for now.  I've put too much time and effort to stop.  

I'm so excited.  I'm really, really, really happy with my physique right now.  I should get some pics done LOL!  Yeah.  

I'm not going to log anything today again.  I just don't want to haha.  I will start tomorrow.  I won't be logging in my weekends at all though.  Only Mon-Fri.

OK, enough blabbing.


----------



## w8lifter (May 28, 2002)

Excellent CLP!!!  things sound great for you!

Definitely post that link, we all wanna see you 

I think I'm gonna diet for the musclemania starting right now! lol....I'm not competing but I need a goal


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Thats great news CLP!! CONGRATS! WOW you have lots of people watching you!!  I don't think you should give up on the musclemania either...
KEEP IT UP!! I am soo happy for you!

Oh.. and get better soon!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

Wow chickie, things are falling in place for you! Very exciting and we'll be following you along the way!


----------



## CLPgold (May 29, 2002)

Wow Wednesday already.  I am sooooo tired.  

Sleep:  5hr  again!  

11:30am
1 Lean Body Dble.Choc. Protein Bar

Um, that's it so far today.  I have no appetite.  I'm just exhausted.  I need to catch up on my sleep.

I also think I'm going to take about 6 months off work.  I have so many other things on the go right now.  My goals and dreams are finally becoming reality and I don't want to pass anything up because of work.  Plus my job, which I love, sucks the life out of me LOL.  Ask anybody who works there!  

Right now I need to focus on Musclemania, and all the photo shoots and hopefully potential work coming my way.  Working full time, raising 4 kids, and training doesn't allow time for much else.  Something has to go and my kids aren't 18 yet LMAO   I am going to enjoy this summer and spend many long days at the beach and parks with my children finally before they are grown up!

OK I made myself some food cuz I do need to eat:
3:15pm
1 salad:  romaine and green leaf lettuce, radicchio, bean sprouts, tomatoes, 1 1/2tbsp. raw sunflower seeds, 4oz.chicken, 2tbsp.Janapese dressing.

I'll have more time to hang out here too!  LOL.

10:15pm
1salad:  same as above except no sunflower seeds, 7oz.of chicken and 3tbsp.dressing


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

I think you are doing the best thing for you, and for your children!!! Take it easy with them honey, and enjoy yourself!!
Your right, YOU HAVE A LOT going on!!! 
I would take a break from your job too if I were you, and if you can financially..gooooo FOR IT!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 29, 2002)

Quick overview.   I trained back on Monday and chest yesterday.  It's definitely time to drop the weights.  One more heavy week.  My muscles are fatigued.

I also went for a fast paced jog outside yesterday for 25min.  It was awesome.  I love jogging.

Legs

Safety Squat
5reps x 5sets x 295lb

Smith Machine Stationary Lunges
5reps x 5sets x 205lb

Life Fitness Seated Hamstring Curl - slow focusing on negatives
8reps x 4sets x 135lb

Life Fitness Leg Extension - slow focusing on the negatives
8reps x 4sets x 150lb

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 2sets x 100lb
15reps x 2sets x 100lb

Calf Raise using Smith Machine - standing on step risers with bar resting on shoulders.
20reps x 4sets x 105lb

I'm going to to abs and stretch tonight.  Plus do another outdoor run.


----------



## CLPgold (May 29, 2002)

Went for a 20min. jog outside.  Jogged around the community then went to work for an evening staff meeting.  Then did abs and a strech.

  That's it.  I'm so tired.  Gotta get some zzzzz's.


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Good morning chickie!

Hope you feeling better today!


----------



## CLPgold (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Lina!.  I had a fairly decent sleep.  Just need a lot more!!!

Sleep:  7hr.

9:00am
4cooked egg whites, 1yolk
1CLPstrawberry/banana muffin
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron

Diet started going off again today cuz I've been so busy.

11:20am
3/4 Lean Body Peanut Butter Protein Bar

1:15pm
3/4 NitroTech Choc.Crisp Protein Bar
1 Desinger Whey Dble.Choc.

3:15pm
1slice fresh tomato  - making spaghetti for the kids
1/2tsp.oatmeal - taste testing  not that it doesn't always taste the same!

6:00pm
1/4cp.1%cottage cheese
1/2can tuna
salad
2tbsp.Japanese vinagrette
1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10, 1iron

10:00pm
1/2can tuna
2tbsp.1%cottage cheese


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2002)

Hey, is that CLP?

She's hot! 

You know CLP... when its good, you just cant get enough.  Umm, sleep that is.

Well, sorry to hear the shoot didnt happen... glad to hear that it will in a few more weeks, and then more shoots on top of that!  Coolness.  Nice to hear that you have held off the beer a bit, definitely hard to lean up with Labatt flowing through your veins  

Hmm, strawberry/banana muffins?  You didnt send me the recipe for that one!  Time to check the recipe section.


----------



## CLPgold (May 30, 2002)

Hi Eggie!!!

Yeah, not getting enough, not really any at all!  Sleep that is LMFAO!

Not gonna drink again this weekend.

Had my stats done again.  Weight is back up to 128.5lb and bodyfat is at 9.5%.    I might have to compete in the heavyweights.  I don't want to sacrifice any muscle this time.  Hmmmm.  Have to be very careful on this one.  I do want to be 115lb ripped.  Don't want to blow it.  Got 7 weeks and 3 days left.

Ah, think positive eh?  I can do it!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

You can do it CLP!!! 
How tall are u by the way???

AND YEA!!! No beer this weekend too.. I know thats gonna be kinda hard...but you are doing really good with that!!
 Keep it up!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 30, 2002)

I'm gone again for the weekend out of town, so I won't be logging Fri-Sun.  Doing Bi's and Tri's tomorrow at a gym somewhere.

Saw SH#1 today.  We're going for a jog tomorrow.  Then I'm gonna hook up with him at his work Sunday night when I get back in town.  Then dinner and a movie sometime next week before he leaves me!   

Saw SH#2 too.  Really could care less anymore.  Just like to look at him.

Me and the hottie I met from Cleveland have been emailing eachother everyday.  I'd love him to come up to Musclemania.  He's going to try.  If not I'm headed down there when I can find the time.  I've got to see that boy again!

Anyways...today was shoulders.

DB Shoulder Press - Palms Facing In
12reps x 4sets x 35lb

DB Lateral Raise
12reps x 1set x 12.5lb
10reps x 1set x 15lb
8reps x 1set x 17.5lb
6reps x 1set x 20lb dropset to 12reps x 1set x 12.5lb

Front DB Shoulder Raise - Both Arms at Same time
12reps x 4sets x 12.5lb

Going for an outdoor jog again tonight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

CLP, you can do it. Just think positive and keep workin on it. You've done awesome so far.  

congrats on all the photo shoots by the way.


----------



## w8lifter (May 30, 2002)

CLP...I forget, which one is the one from the show...#1 or #2


----------



## CLPgold (May 30, 2002)

SH#1 was at the show.  

Thanks guys!!!

Went for a 40min.jog outside.  It was awesome.  I just couldn't stop.  Then it started raining the last 15min. and it was great!!!  It was warm still.  I so didn't want to stop, but it was getting late, and I had to pee real bad LOL.


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 5, 2002)

Alright, alright I'm slacking with the logging.  But not with anything else.     Diet and training are going awesome.  This is my last super heavy week.  Yahoo!!!  My body definitely needs some recovery right about now.  I can't wait to drop my weights next week and change exercises!  Oh the excitment!  

I should hopefully have some pics done by next Friday.  If not the Friday after for sure.  I need to see my progress.

Saw Rick Oliver today working out.  He's the one taking my pics the week before comp.  These are his websites:

www.bicepboy.com

www.bicepgirlz.com 

I have to recheck the links to make sure though.  Yup that's them.

He's redoing the sites so it's just the front page for now.

So, I'll be retired soon LMAO.  The word is out and I've talked to my supervisor.  I'm hoping to be done NOW!!!  But that's not happening.  I still have 12 clients so I'm really hoping to finish off their training in 2 weeks.  That would be nice, but realistically I'm probably there maybe into July still.    I need a break so f*****g bad right now.  Except for training.  It's all about concentrating and focusing on my training and future.  And of course being able to say YES to my children when they want my time.  My manager is giving me a year free membership for the 2 years I've put in with the company.  By then I may be back personal training again.  It's all about getting free stuff right?  I like free memberships and free daycare.  They're my priorities.

Ah, a bluejay just landed on my roof.  I can see it's tail and ass hanging over my roof from my computer window.  I'm sure it's going to take a big poop so I'm going to stop looking now...  LOL

I'm scrubbing down the fort today.  That way I don't have to clean all weekend.  And I have to account for all my clients sessions and payments.  Wil wants me to come back and do his cycling class, but I probably won't make it.  I'll go for an outdoor jog instead tonight.  And a tan in the MONSTER BED.  This tanning bed is huge.  It could fit 2 people  hehe. 

K, well I must be on my cleaning venture.  The fun.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 5, 2002)

lmao...you're so funny girl 

So what are ya gonna do if you're not personal training?


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 10, 2002)

AAGGHHHHH!!!!!!

What will I do if I'm not personal training?  I'm going to have a life!  I will be able to log stuff again LOL cuz it's a priority.  I'll spend lots of time with my children.  Actually take my poor dogs for a walk.  Honestly, I haven't walked my doggies in at least 4-5months!!!  Isn't that awful!  I'll also do a lot of baking ( I have some recipes to perfect, working on some business), I'll finally plant my garden and get the weeds out of it.  I'll have time to sit on my patio with my children and have a BBQ.  Take my children to Canada's Wonderland, Lion Safari, the beach etc.

Very importantly I can focus on my training, sleep, nutrition and my mental and physical health.  And whatever work comes my way from the photo shoots and other opportunities.  

Right now I'm just a mess.  Just exhausted all the time and very irritable.  Living off 5hrs. of sleep a night for weeks and months on end is really taking it's toll on me lately.

I've still been very good with my training and diet.  Haven't had any  beer either.  

I will get pics up soon.  I need to find the time to get ready and take them...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey!
Been reading up on your goings on the past whiler back! Youare doing great! 
Keep at it. Looks like you are moving some impressive #'s!

My friend's wife just got back to the weight she was before she became pregnant. I asked if she was thinking about putting on a little mass now. I told her about you and W8, thinking y'all have about the same bodytypes. You might be hearing from her.
Anyway, keep it up!


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 11, 2002)

Had a crappy sleep as usual.  A neighbor's baby was up all night crying and the stupid, f*****g, lazy a$$ed woman wouldn't do a thing about it.  I was ready to call the cops.  The poor little thing cried for 2 hours straight.  Another neighbor finally came out to her yard and screamed at her to take care of her child.  An hour and a half later the poor thing was up again and the mother did nothing.  HELLO!!!  GOOD, DIAPER CHANGE, HUGS, LOVE

SOMETHING!!!!!  Gee willickers!  What an idiot!  It happened once last week too.  If it keeps up I'm definitely calling someone in to get that poor baby some better care.  And get me some sleep.

Ate good yesterday and today so far.  Didn't make it back into the gym for my workout yesterday so I missed a back workout.

I already trained chest and abs today.  I'm hopefully going to squeeze in back and cardio tonight amongst a million other things I need to get done!    It never ends!  

Dropped the weights and switched exercises.  It was such a good mental and physical break.  Still did push ups w/ a 35lb plate on my back, but it seemed minor compared to our heavy workouts.

Still no time to really log or keep track of food and stuff.  Just letting you know that it's all good.  I'm happy with what the mirror is showing me.  Now I just need to get some pics done so I can really tell what need improvement.

 


Oh, I'm also off the creatine as of last Friday.  Started Glutamine last Wednesday so I'll see how my recovery, stress levels, and immune function do.  Also invested in Melaleuca's Cell-Wise antioxidant.  It has natural VitE, VitC, B Vitamins, zinc and selenium.  Hmmm I think that's it.  If it has more I'll have to read the label.


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 12, 2002)

I finally got 8 hrs sleep last night.  In order to get it I had to go to bed at 7:00pm and wake up at 8:30am.  Sad eh?  But the kids were up, my oldest daughter came home at 10:00pm, huggie bear didn't go to bed until 11:30pm and was babbling all night.  Had to get up to drink water and pee about 6x.  Ate a chicken breast at 12:30am etc...  

I still don't feel any better.  My poor body and brain need so much more.  So tonight I'm aiming to get my butt to bed again early.  I also have clients starting at 7:00am.    Can't wait to be done!!!

Trained legs and calves today.  It was great.  Did my back workout too since I didn't last night.  And stretched.  We're doing doing a 12, 10, 8 rep weight workout now.  My reps have been a little higher than that since I've dropped the weight.  Didn't drop the weight much though.  I'm actually still going a lot heavier than I thought I would.  It's hard to go back, but I know my body needs more recovery.  Especially just before the comp.  For sure the last 2-3weeks - when my fruit goes LOL- I will drop the weight more.  Haven't done any cardio yet since Sunday.  Gonna try to jog tonight after I scrub the house down.

Diet's been good .  There's a couple things I could tweak such as timing, amounts and what of course.  I haven't cut out fruit yet.  I still have some every morning with breakfast.  Usually I like my 1/2grapefruit, but I ran out so it's been super yummie sweet seedless water melon.  It's so good.  I'm leaning up so well I probably won't cut fruit out until the last 2-3weeks.  I seem to be maintaining my lean tissue nicely.  I know I was panicking about losing it, but it's still looking good.  

Dan Galic called last night.  He's back from his trip so we scheduled a photo shoot for Tuesday, June25/02.  I am so excited!!!  Got some hot new bikinis and a couple new pairs of sexy super slut shoes.   

That's the update for now.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Mmm....love the sexy slut pumps 

So do you have a routine yet or is this going to be a make it up as you along one....which still amazes me!


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey CLP! 

Sounds like you are supa busy!!!! Are you a PT at a gym?  Admire your dedication and focus here! Very inspiring!!!!  Will you be posting any pics from your photoshoot for us? 

hey tomorrow is Thursday... I remember you were gonna visit a certain someone then.... post away da details!!!

Hope you have a good one!  

Oh, yeah those slut pumps... I call them Cinderella shoes, the see-through-glass looking ones... lol!


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 13, 2002)

I am definitely going to find the time to come up with a posing routine and practice it a lot.  I realize I'm running out of time, but right now I don't have any spare moments.  I need a good 1-2hours solid a day or else I can't even start.  A very nice, good looking young man I met is going to get my music mixed next week.  He mixes Stephanie Worsfold's music and  a few other people's.  He was Allison Ethier's cheerleading partner for 4 years in university.  The world is small eh?  He also dated Mindy (from WNSO) for 2 years.  The world gets smaller!.   He invited me over for a BBQ Sunday, but I've got other plans...so I'm hoping Monday.   

Had about 7hr sleep.  Still need a lot more over the next few months.  For sure I have to keep it up until Musclemania.

Trained shoulders today.  I love training shoulders.  It's almost a day off, or an easy day for me.  Not that we don't train hard, but I've worked my shoulders so hard over the years to put size on them, that now it's nothing to work them compared to other muscle groups.

Haven't really eaten much yet today.  I've been busy.  Didn't get all the house scrubbing done yesterday either so I'm finishing it today.  And giving my huggie bear a good scrub down too.  I let him loose with the dogs in the backyard yesterday and today and he's full o' dirt.  He's pretty happy about it though.  

Lina, SH#1 is off in Colorado today and tomorrow for his wrestling.  He's back Saturday, but I'm away this weekend (again).  On my way into town Sunday night I'm going to stop in at his work and wait til he closes.    

I've got 2 pair of the 'Cinderella' shoes.  1 pair is notorious to walk in, but will look great in a photo shoot.  I just picked up 2 new pairs too.  One pair is from Le Chateau and they're black.  Super funky, and sexy.  The other pair is silver and very classy, sexy.  Both are quite high, but not stilletos.

That's today's update so far.  Haven't done any cardio at all this week.  It's OK though.  My body really needs a little break from at least something.

Have a great weekend everyone if I don't get back on til it's over


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 13, 2002)

lmao about Mindy 

You'll have to give me his name...I may need him in the future


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Le Chateau!!! I miss that store!!! I remember them so well when I was in Canada!! Just mentioning that name brings memories! *sigh *.

Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mmm....love the sexy slut pumps



Dont we all!  

Hey CLP, you're not back yet so I hope you are out partying and having fun.  Well, not too much... cause I'm at work and misery loves company after all 

Hope everything is going well!


----------



## danilee (Jun 21, 2002)

CLP,

I have been watching your progress for a long time, and I have to say not only are you very pretty and in incredible shape, you seem like one of the sweetest people out there...

Good luck on this show, you are going to be GRRRREAT

danilee


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by danilee *_
> CLP,
> you seem like one of the sweetest people out there...
> 
> danilee



I can vouch for that....CLP is too sweet!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2002)

Hmm, w8... you know from experience?  While I have no doubt of that, I would like to hear a few more details to verify that claim.  You know, just a paragraph or ten.

 

I'm sure I have the backing of the rest of the guys round here when I say give up the info w8!

 

If you think its too riske though please send me a message first with the goodies, I mean, with the "info"... wouldnt want you to feel like your were compromising yourself or something. 

I wonder if mma knows whats been going on behind his back, and why the hell he wasnt invited to join in.


----------

